# Help sexing my sumatra and polish



## tatiana916 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi I was wondering whether anyone can help me sex these 2. They're both 12 weeks old. Neither of them are displaying any characteristics as such. I hope I've got pics of the right areas if its easier to see from somewhere else let me know.


----------



## markhorsley68 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, can't help with the polish but the Sumatra is a hen I would say,I have a cockerel and hen of roughly the same age as yours and he already has a large sickle tail and has much more of a sheen than she has... So I say she's a hen!


----------

